# After descaling Barista Touch



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

So using Sage's own Descaling solution I followed the instructions to clean my Barista Touch. I got to the part on the screen that says replace water tank filled MAX with clean water and the machine screen left and went back to the select coffees part.

Is that it? Was there another instruction before I make a coffee? I don't want to drink any descaling solution

Thanks


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

No more instruction but I'd suggest purging your portafilter for a few more seconds to get any descaler out the system. Make sure you purge the steam wand too. To do so plonk a tupperware underneath the grouphead without a portafilter in it, put it in manual mode and just run some water out. Also if you're really going for it, take out the shower screen and give that a clean too (should be part of regular maintenance though)


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> No more instruction but I'd suggest purging your portafilter for a few more seconds to get any descaler out the system. Make sure you purge the steam wand too. To do so plonk a tupperware underneath the grouphead without a portafilter in it, put it in manual mode and just run some water out. Also if you're really going for it, take out the shower screen and give that a clean too (should be part of regular maintenance though)


 Thanks for that!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

maestroman said:


> Thanks for that!


 Just realised I said "Purging your portafilter" - I meant purging your grouphead.


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> Just realised I said "Purging your portafilter" - I meant purging your grouphead.


 No problem


----------

